# Nevarous Ironjaw



## Nevarous (Oct 20, 2008)

Name: Nevarous Ironjaw
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Species: Alligator
Height: 6â€™4
Weight: 170 pl

Appearance: He has a slight hunch in his shoulders which makes his look just a bit bulky. Nevarousâ€™s arms and legs are of normal human length and are fair in the mussel department. His tail is about seven feet long and is very flexible, but not enough to be used as a third hand.
- Scales: Back and tail are a dark green, light tan make up his under belly.
- Markings: None
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: His snout is a little on the short side. Like all true alligators his teeth can't b seen once he closes his jaws.
Behavior and Personality: Nevarous tries to live by a code of sorts, risk life and limb for the little guy and women, give a respectful bow to all he meets and lay a smack down on punks who look to full of themselves. Close friends are treated like members of the family, regardless of their species. Some times calls his friends brother or sister, this was a habit he gained from living in a large gator clutch with many true siblings.

Skills: Tries to be peaceful. Is willing to listen to any troubles and then try to help fix them. Will fight to the death for a cause he believes in. Is a very powerful swimmer and can carry two human sized things while in the water or on land with ease. Tail is very strong and can knock others about six feet away. Can fight well with or without a weapon, but normally has a one handed axe to use if he is attacked. Scales are very thick on the back and offer a good guard. Can look lazy and inactive one second and attack with surprising speed the next. Can keep his cool when things are out of control.
Weaknesses: Will fight to the death for a cause he believes in. Doesnâ€™t trust others easy. Under belly is soft and an easy target. Is very violent if woken up from sleep. Can't hit a female no matter what. Gets annoyed very easy.

Likes: Respect. Peace and quiet. A nice friendly chat every once in a while. Doesnâ€™t mind a good fight when he is annoyed. Nice warm lazy afternoons when the only thing you want to do is fish. Fishing in general.
Dislikes: Being chewed out for something he believes in. Seeing females of any kind hurt or abused. Being chewed out be a girl when he was only trying to help. People who are pushy and always try to get their way.

History: Lived in a swamp with his brothers and sisters for most of his life until he struck out of his own. Had a very normal gator life up until his leaving.

Clothing/Personal Style: Likes to wear a large Hawaiian-shirt, its red with a yellow flower design on it. Doesnâ€™t normally wear any bottoms since his â€œpartsâ€ are not shown to the world. When he is around others he doesnâ€™t know, Nevarous will put on some dull brown shorts.
Picture: *points to avatar*

Goal: For now its to find a home in a nice swamp and one day find someone caring to share his life with. (Sappy, I knowâ€¦but true.)
Profession: Fisherman and part time fossil hunter.
Personal quote: "What's done is done."
Theme song: â€œDueling Daltons"
Birthdate: June 29
Star sign: Cancer

Favorite food: Calamari
Favorite drink: Mr. Pibb
Favorite location: Creek beds
Favorite weather: Slightly clouds with a good wind
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: Peanutbutter
Least liked drink: Coffee
Least liked location: Field of tall grass
Least liked weather: Hot and muggy

Favorite person: Doesnâ€™t chose between family members
Least liked person: Same as above
Friends: Few if any are called â€œrealâ€ friends of Nevarous.
Relations: None
Enemies: Only one
Significant other: None
Orientation: Hetero

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I rather like how he turned out.
Even gave him a last name, something I haven't seen much of.


----------



## bearetic (Nov 25, 2008)

I didn't read it all, and honestly I haven't read many, if any, anthro/fursona profiles like this. But I like it. It's full of personality and not just OMG WUFF <3

Sounds like a friend I'd like to have. Except for the Mr. Pibb part.  DR PEPPER FTW


----------



## Jojo (Nov 25, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 24, 2009)

I updated him a bit, FINALLY getting a picture helps and having it as my avatar helps even more.


----------

